# Good Tropical Community Fish?



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

I have a thirty gallon aquarium, it currently has 4 cory cats and 1 danio. I know it's not healthy for the danio to be by itself, so more of those are definently on the list. Any other suggestions? I was also thinking about adding a solitary african dwarf frog. Thanks! Pics on request.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty sure ADF's are social creatures and like to be in groups. You could certainly up that shoal of cories, too. They appreciate large groups. 

With the danio, you'll be looking at one more shoal of something lively. Peaceful barbs are good. Cherry barbs would work. 

Things you will want to avoid are gourami, peaceful tetra, and cichlids. All of these fish will be unnerved by the active nature of the danio. 

Glofish are colored danios. If you'd like to add some crazy color to your tank, you could up the shoal of danio by adding glofish.


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright! Thanks for your help. I will definently consider more than one ADF and choose some active fish. Any idea on how many cats I should get?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could double your shoal with no problem. Probably a max of about 10, tho. They are really adorable in large shoals! :3


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alrighty, I hatched one myself. Cute little thing! Thanks for the information. :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree that mixing cichlids with super active fish like danios can be bad for the cichlids. However, tank size is the determining factor for this. That's not a concern in a larger tank - danios and other such fish are used as dithers for cichlids. 3 feet in length is really as small as I would do, not only for the cichlids but for the danios too, but 4 feet would be better. A proper school of active swimmers need room. In a 4 foot tank, one need not be concerned about cichlids being stressed by active swimmers.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright, cichlids will not work in my aquarium. Any other fish that are compatible with zebra danio glofish and corydora cats? I was thinking about adding a live plant and a mystery snail to my aquarium


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Live plants are wonderful! And there are all kinds of levels, too. Some just need water and light and others need fertilizers and special lighting. If you can find them, anubias and java fern are fantastic beginner plants. I still have the original java fern and anubias that I began with. The one thing to keep in mind for them is to only bury the roots and not the rhizome (this is the ball-thing that leave and the roots grow from). They can also be tied to driftwood or decorations to produce a nice climbing effect.


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright. I'll be sure to look for the java fern. Would a java fern be ideal for a snail to graze on? I do have the special lighting required to grow a live plant. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My snails and shrimp commonly graze for algae on my java ferns. Their big broad leaves attract all kinds of algae, and the shrimp love that!


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Ok, I appreciate the info! I will pick up snails and fern at my local pet store on Friday. Thanks for being a big help!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You're very welcome! You should post pictures of it when it's done!


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright, I will, should be very cool. (curse my active danios!) (shakes fist at danio)


----------

